# first Show results



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

:cowboy: We placed grand champion in our Senior mare halter class and reserve champion over all :grin: bringing home three blue ribbons and a reserve champion ribbon, and two trophies. the horse that won overall was born and raised on the same farm ( my neighbor) as my mare, she had a better size to her then my mare, she was also shown by my neighbor who breeds trains and sells horses, her horses are amazing  :loveshower:

We placed 5th in our Walk trot class and 4th in our costume( out of five people lol guess the judge wasn't a fan of starwars...), she was a little freaked with all the umbrellas,tents and noisy people and kids screaming and running around. In the walk trot there where two types of horses, the super slow ones who had amazingly nice trots, and the speedy run up you butt ones, we got passed a lot and it was crowded, making her a little nervous, we had 10 people in the class too so it was quite crowded >.< 

Considering everything,not being able to ride or do ground work for three weeks because of heavy rain and ankle deep mud, we had only been seriously working for the past 5 months( minus the 3 weeks lol) it was steadily raining the whole time, 67 degrees out, we had to set up a brand new arena in grass, right next to a factory that had semis driving back and forth literally every 5 to 10 minuets, and there was also heavy machinery going on and it had train tracks too. This was also her first show where she was actually ridden, her last one was also 10 years ago. If it hadn't rained we would of done much better but the rain changed literally everything we had worked on, the dirt arena is on the complete other side of the grounds. I'm quite proud of my mare, she could of been freaking badly but instead she was just hot, she kept a level head and didn't spook,( she was a hot headed spooking machine last year from lack of work and lack of leadership from me) though she was so distracted by everything we didn't place well under saddle( and lets face it i need TONS of work with a saddle, give me bareback please!) i am proud of her and myself (thats a big step for me to be proud of myself 0.0) for her behaving so well during the class and for me being able to condition her nicely and present her correctly, she did the majority of the work though haha XD


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Excellent and this must be followed up with pictures!


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

Awesome, congrats!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

YEA congrats! Yes, some photos would be great


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

i will have to get the pics tomorrow, they're on my bfs phone lol i can however get a few of the trophies and ribbons.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

Miss OT was showing off for the judge  every time the judge wasn't looking she would slouch but when she stated to turn around she popped back up! So weird lol



I look like such a doof!!! No one told me that my cowboy hat didn't fit right... Thanks a lot guys!! I was basically flying blind lol


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)




----------

